# What to get? Single 21700 mod



## ivc_mixer (25/12/22)

Hi,

Tried looking around a bit, but cannot really find anything, so throwing this out there and maybe someone can come up with a suggestion. 

I'm looking for a full plastic aluminum or such single 21700 mod. Alas, it seems I have too much acidity in me to use steel or such mods, as can be witnessed from the photos I took of my Lost Vape, below (may disturb sensitive viewers).

Any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/12/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tried looking around a bit, but cannot really find anything, so throwing this out there and maybe someone can come up with a suggestion.
> 
> ...


I rate a strip and powder coat of that mod to resolve your high skin acidity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/12/22)

Hellvape Ares
Augvape Druga One (if you can find one)
Lost Vape Grus with a leather sleeve

Or go 21700 mech, The Vapery still has Furyan's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/12/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hellvape Ares
> Augvape Foxy One (if you can find one)
> Lost Vape Grus with a leather sleeve
> 
> Or go 21700 mech, The Vapery still has Furyan's.


----------



## Stew (25/12/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tried looking around a bit, but cannot really find anything, so throwing this out there and maybe someone can come up with a suggestion.
> 
> ...


The Lost Vape Grus I won from you is stainless steel. Just saying. Also I find it very comfortable in the hand.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/12/22)

Stew said:


> The Lost Vape Grus I won from you is stainless steel. Just saying. Also I find it very comfortable in the hand.


I've got a Grus, the chipset's just not as fast as for example the Lost Vape, so there's a slightly longer draw required. Yes, I'm spoilt like that...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/12/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I've got a Grus, the chipset's just not as fast as for example the Lost Vape, so there's a slightly longer draw required. Yes, I'm spoilt like that...



Agreed, but you can always convert it to a DNA75C, or use the Thelema board.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/12/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Agreed, but you van always convert it to a DNA75C, or use the Thelema board.


Neither of which I have a clue how to do, but I know people who may. Interesting suggestion, will very seriously contemplate taking that up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (25/12/22)

Odin 100 has aluminium body of I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like 3


----------

